
Ask HN: How is your New Year's resolution going? - Red_Tarsius
One month ago we shared our aspirations for 2018. How are you holding up?<p>&gt; <i>Ask HN: 2018 resolutions?</i> https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16044255<p>&gt; <i>Ask HN: What Are Your New Years Resolutions or 2018 Goals?</i> https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16022339
======
matchmike1313
Great so far! Using a Google Sheet to track this year and so far so good.

